# My Guitar Is Sun Damaged, Is There A Fix?



## camjambrown (Feb 23, 2021)

I have a 1970s Bruno Conqueror Folkstar and over the past few years, the pickguards have slowly started to fall off (50 years will do that to a guitar). Anyways today was the day it was time to come off and I was wondering if there was a way to fix the colour difference without having to redo the finish. If it comes down to it I'm alright redoing the finish but this guitar's been beaten to death over its life and I don't know if it's worth it. Please ignore the leftover glue still on there, It's coming off soon. Thanks!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

potassium permanganate?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

leave it out of the case for the spring and summer and it will even itself out naturally


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

it is UV light that assists wood patina(natural darkening)


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

a sunny room is fine...direct sunlight not required


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I have a paddle that had a label on it that was removed and left a light patch. That would be thirty years ago and, although it's faded, it's still there. I'd take it to a luthier/repairman and discuss your options.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Put the pickguard back on? Repair the pickguard, get a new one made?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I’d just leave it alone


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I have never seen a nylon string with bat wings pick guards?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I would let it be - at least for the time being. As mentioned the wood will darken with exposure to light. Kinda gives it a unique look - even if it doesn't even out completely, the appearance may grow on you.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

MarkM said:


> I have never seen a nylon string with bat wings pick guards?


My guess is that it is a steel string guitar with nylon strings installed on it.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I'm a fly fisher and I am curious about those knots?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

i wouldnt call it damaged, its faded.
either replace the pickguard, or accept it as part of its story.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I can’t tell what’s happening.
Is that sun damage or someone tried to sand it down?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> I can’t tell what’s happening.
> Is that sun damage or someone tried to sand it down?


The pickguard came off.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

camjambrown said:


> I I was wondering if there was a way to fix the colour difference without having to redo the finish.
> 
> View attachment 352077



IMO no . 
Leave it outside the cas and wait ....many years.

A '70 ( ? ) Raven :


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Alan Small said:


> leave it out of the case for the spring and summer and it will even itself out naturally


Yep, in another 60-70 years it’ll be lighter. Patience is the key.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

numb41 said:


> Yep, in another 60-70 years it’ll be lighter. Patience is the key.


Right.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

It’s like the bat symbol is being shone on it all the time. Leave it!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

You can bought scratch plates for at amazon.ca .

That is what I'll do to keep guitar more original.









Lot de 2 pickguard auto-adhésifs pour guitare folk 104 cm (noir) : Amazon.ca: Instruments de musique, scène et studio


Lot de 2 pickguard auto-adhésifs pour guitare folk 104 cm (noir) : Amazon.ca: Instruments de musique, scène et studio



www.amazon.ca


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Just leave it. Some people think tan lines are sexy.


----------

